# Strawberry Pie



## fanci (Mar 20, 2016)

Hello,

I know it's not quite spring yet, but I wanted to try a recipe for Strawberry Pie yesterday.   It came out good.  I should have cut up the strawberries more though.   Thank you for looking!













Strwberry pie.JPG



__ fanci
__ Mar 20, 2016


----------



## keitha (Mar 20, 2016)

oh man...that looks awesome!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice pie!

Love strawberries and a good strawberry smoothie on a hot summer's day.


----------



## fanci (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## fanci (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome looking pie!

It's almost strawberry season down here.

Can't wait!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2016)

That looks really great....Man, have I made a lot of these! My first full time restaurant job in a popular PA Diner, had Fresh Strawberry Pie on the menu the first 3 weeks of June every year. People went CRAZY for them and we made 10-15 a day just to keep up. We were able to cheat a bit, we used a tasty canned Gel that got mixed in, the Crust was scratch though...JJ


----------



## tropics (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks good I just picked up 8 pints for $3.00 Doing a Cobbler today 

Richie


----------



## martincarmelama (May 31, 2016)

Fanci said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know it's not quite spring yet, but I wanted to try a recipe for Strawberry Pie yesterday.   It came out good.  I should have cut up the strawberries more though.   Thank you for looking!
> 
> ...


  That's absolutely amazing!!!! A cute strawberry pie in a hot summer.


----------

